# VPN-Server erstellen mit router davor. Wie?



## woofermc (30. November 2003)

So, also ich habe mal eine Frage und ich hoffe, dass ich zahlreiche Antworten erhalten werde 
Zum Problem:
Nen Kollege und ich besitzen beide einen Router(meiner ist der D-Link 624, seinen muss ich noch nachtragen, sobald ich ihn weiss) 
Wir möchten jetzt alte Spiele, aber auch neue per Directplay spielen. Das Problem des Routers ist dabei leider fast immer das selbe: Es gelingt uns einfach nicht, eine Verbindung zu einander aufzubauen, trotz portforwarding. 
Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt, dass es doch theoretisch möglich sein müsste durch ein VPN dieses Directplay zu ermöglichen. Das Problem dabei:
Ich habe leider so gut wie keine ahnung von vpn und mehr als die Mittel, des Windows xp prof vpn servers habe ich bisher nicht gefunden. Intern kann ich mit diesem server (also auch mit interner ip) eine verbindung herstellen. Was aber muss ich tun, dass ich hinter dem router auch einen server für die aussenwelt stellen kann ?(also der dann auch die grade aktuelle internetip, meines routers anwählt)
Gibt es dort vielleicht andere Möglichkeiten, als die Windowseigenen, wenn ja wie ?
Da ich wirklich recht neu auf dem VPN gebiet bin, würde ich mich über(wenns geht auch sehr detaillierte) antwort freuen!

mfg woofer

ps: leider bringt googeln nich viel


----------



## TheNBP (1. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
Damit der VPN-Server auch von aussen (vom Internet aus) erreichbar ist muss am Router zum einen der TCP Port 1723 auf die IP der VPN-Servers gemappt werden, zum anderen muss das PPTP Protokoll auf den VPN-Server weitergeleitet werden. (Letzteres wird zwar von vielen, jedoch nicht allen Routern unterstützt)

siehe auch: http://www.tomshardware.de/network/20030726/index.html

Wenn die Verbindung intern bereits klappt, sollte es damit dann auch von extern aus funktionieren.
Andere Möglichkeiten als mit Windows Boardmitteln gibt es. Die sind mit Sicherheit aber auch nicht einfacher zu konfigurieren

Nochwas: Über VPN funktionieren aber auch nicht ohne weiteres alle Spiele auf Anhieb. Broadcasts werden übers VPN nämlich per default nicht geroutet, und die benutzen einige Spiele. Solange das Game jedoch die Möglichkeit bietet unter Angabe einer IP Adresse einer Partie beizutreten sollte es klappen.


----------



## woofermc (1. Dezember 2003)

hmm schonmal danke.
naja, muss ich nochwas anderes machen, ausser in xp ne vpn verbindung zuzulassen ?
ich kann zwar mit meiner lan-ip connecten, nicht jedoch mit der internetip meines routers, da kommt dann "keine antwort".
die ports im router hab ich frei, aber es passiert trotzdem nichts, muss ich da vielleicht in windows selbst was einstellen ? hab mal was von ras usw. gelesen, aber wo find ich das ?

also um das mal vielleicht etwas besser auszudrücken :
kann ich mit zwei xp prof rechnern mit jeweils 1 routern dazwischen ein vpn erstellen ?
brauch ich dazu nen windows 2k, 2k3 server ?
wie funktioniert das mit dem ras und routing ? (bitte detalliert)

hab doch keine ahnung 
danke schonmal im voraus über zahlreiche antworten würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## TheNBP (1. Dezember 2003)

Wiegesagt, wenn die Verbindung über die Interne IP bereits klappt, dann sollten die Einstellungen an XP in Ordnung sein.
Bist Du sicher das die Port-Weiterleitung korrekt eingestellt ist? Vor allem auch das PPTP forwarding? Es genügt nicht einfach nur den Port an der Firewall freizuschalten!

Und versuchst du auch dich von aussen (soll heissen vom PC deines Kollegen) auf den VPN Server einzuwählen? Von intern, auf die eigene externe IP Adresse kann nicht funktionieren. Es sei denn der Router hat so ne Funktion die man NAT-Loopback oder ähnlich nennt.


----------

